
OccupyCal - Police brutality at UC Berkeley  - Cmccann7
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buovLQ9qyWQ&feature=colike
======
Cmccann7
I would never normally submit anything political and I have not even been
active in the Occupy Movement at all. But I saw this on twitter and couldn't
believe it hasn't been covered anywhere else. This is literally happening in
Berkeley and one of the school professors was taken to the hospital because of
it

